
Blood types in Japanese culture - J3L2404
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_types_in_Japanese_culture
======
mikegirouard
I believe this may be an [East?] Asian thing; not just Japanese. I know that
Koreans also put great emphasis on blood types[1]. One of the first questions
you can expect to answer when meeting new people is "what is your blood type?"

As a westerner, I really find cultural elements like this fascinating.

 _(edit: I should have read the opening sentence before commenting; sorry
about that)_

[1]:
[http://www.koreanwikiproject.com/wiki/index.php?title=Blood_...](http://www.koreanwikiproject.com/wiki/index.php?title=Blood_types)

------
benguild
Yup. When I login to Facebook when I'm in Japan, my blood type shows up in my
profile.

